# Vapor Flask Squonker



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

Is it too little too late? $335




http://www.vapinart.com/cart/Vapor-Flask-Squonk-P1772.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

Love the shape. Looks solid, but do not want to spend that type of money before it has been tried and tested.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (16/4/15)




----------



## huffnpuff (16/4/15)

Well, based on the above pics, I can already see some hassles due to poor functional design. Three guesses, anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Well, based on the above pics, I can already see some hassles due to poor functional design. Three guesses, anyone?


Yeah, those long center pins (of which you get 2) immediately made me a bit suspicious about its ability to feed and drain. Many tend to think bottom feeders are easy and it might look simple, but it takes some precision. Many have tried, many have fallen along the way.


----------



## rogue zombie (16/4/15)

"Too little too late?"

$335... It's too much. 

Gorgeous though

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## huffnpuff (16/4/15)

Agreed Andre, for the price they could've come up with something better than a needle & tube system and the closed design limits access to bottle, so refilling and cleaning is going to be a schlepp. All good squonkers provide quick and easy access to all aspects of the bottle and tube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Xhale (17/4/15)

those centre pins are the exact same as what is supplied with the fat daddy vapes kits. But that FDV assembly video shows it going through the atty.











I've coincidentally order one (fdv kit) earlier tonight....I would wait a bit on the vapor flask to see if this is a pin that goes through the atty or what it is used for. The diameter does seem smal though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (17/4/15)

It's way too expensive. They're mad. Only an over rich enthusiast will buy it, and it's really not that awesome anyway. Just my opinion...lol


----------



## JakesSA (17/4/15)

I've got a 50W flask clone lying here, looks like they forgot to put a hole on the side though ... mmm ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

